# LAMIN-X review . boooooo



## mk1 gokart (Jan 27, 2003)

ok, let me preface this by saying that laminx itself is a GOOD product.
what i am reviewing here is their 'pre-cut' kit for a mk3
http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Jett...1.htm 

fitment was awful.
i bought clear for the headlights and smoked for markers.
head lights, OK, dont fit the headlight one bit, but are a similiar shaped rectangle that protect the front of the lamp from rocks, obvious that the film doesnt cover the whole light if anyone looks close.
tolerable in CLEAR only, if you bought another color hoping to modify your look, i feel sorry for you.

marker/fog/dummy covers - fitment is beyond words, they dont even fit. too small all the way around by a huge margin, your markers end up looking like they have silver lining.
thats all you can really say.
JUST BUY A SHEET BIG ENOUGH AND CUT IT YOURSELF.
other than that the product lamin-x is a good idea. but dont buy precut, it doesnt fit.
i am the guinea pig. i dont mind.
hope this saves other peoples money.
kinda sucks, cant really return used stickers








for the record, i knew that they would be a little small just from sizing them up, but i went for it anyways, only did the dummies, to prove a point.


----------



## Lamin-x (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey mk1 gokart. Truly sorry for the inconvenience. We haven't received complaints for that kit before, but you may be the first to vocalize it. Would you be willing send me a few images? That will help us see and fix the fitment issues you are having. Once revised, I'd be happy to resend a new kit to you. If you are willing, then send the pix to [email protected]
Oh and e-mail me your order, name, and address too


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (Lamin-x)*

Great customer service. Lamin-X was highly recomended to me. Never heard of any problems myself.


----------



## mk1 gokart (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*

sent you an email with pics


----------



## dro1984 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Lamin-x Tail light film for MK VI GTI*

Very disappointed. I spent most of my Saturday trying to fit the film on my tail lamps. I carefully read the directions, washed the lamps and still had a very poor looking result. The inner lamps look ok, but the outer lamps are more curved and are much more difficult to fit. I got the right side lamp looking good. The left (driver side) looks really bad. Not happy at all. 
I truely feel like the product will not fit correctly on complex curved tail lamps. I tried the hair drier to soften the film and push down the corners that kept popping up. After a day or two in the warm sun, the edges keep lifting and look bad. It's spring here and with all the pollen from the tree and the lifting edges, the film will not stick now in the corners.

Disappointed north of Detroit!


----------



## MichaelOnFire (Sep 18, 2009)

why would you put film on your tail lights? do you drive in reverse on the highway?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

MichaelOnFire said:


> why would you put film on your tail lights? do you drive in reverse on the highway?


Different appearance - not so much for protection. Like tinting your tail lights. *edit that is if they were doing so ha


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

does no one know that when youre installing applying heat does wonders?.. laminx is so thick that you can prob stretch it 150%+ without sacrificing protection. even a blow dryer will soften it to the point where you guys can fit the edges and then some. after it sticks on. it wont shrink. so just wait for it to fully dry / adhere and then take a blade and trim the excess. 
was right on my laminx instructions:thumbup:


----------



## 97GTIseq.green (Nov 12, 2010)

i also used the marker light precuts, the fitment is terrible, especially for the premium price charged for the kits. I shaved the hella markings and all part numbers and such off the light and I'm very experienced laying this stuff so it lays down great, and It's a great product, but the their pre cuts are a joke. The dummy light pieces are cut as parallelograms not rectagles like they actually are, and the margin to the edge is about ten feet. If you get tint, the color of the light shows all the way around the edge, paired with the lack of full protection. I steer away from precuts, I've tinted lights with whole rolls and just trim myself with great results, like i said the film quality and color is great, but don't waste your money on precuts.


----------



## Eurospeeds (Apr 21, 2012)

I personally just got what I thought would be a a good fog light vinyl cover from a company HOWEVER when I got them in the mail they were 2-1/2 " around ovals so I called the company and they told me they will fix it bla bla blah that was a week later and no word yet and I honestly thought that lamin-x was the way to go but if not then who else ?


----------

